
Audi, Mercedes Planning to Lay Off Almost 20k Workers - fidz
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/11/30/audi-mercedes-planning-to-lay-off-almost-20000-workers/
======
Hackbraten
German here. That’s what you get for refusing to move a few eggs into the EV
basket early.

